# علبة السرعة(اليدوية و الآلية)منقول



## General michanics (31 مارس 2010)

يوجد نوعان رئيسيان لعلب السرعة, اليدوي(العادي) والاوتوماتيكي ويوجد ايضا نوع جديد نسبياً يدعى بالتيبترونيك

*وتتصل علبة السرعة بالمحرك اما بواسطة القابض الفاصل(الدبرياج) في علبة السرعة اليديوية,او عبر محمول العزم الهيدروليكي في علبة السرعة الاوتوماتيكية.*

*ولعلبة السرعة مهام هامة جداً في السيارة وبدونها لما استطاعت السيارة تجاوز سرعة 80 كم في احسن الاحوال ولتضاعفت نسبة استهلاك الوقود الى اضعاف مضاعفة..ولكن ماهي *

*تلك المهام؟*

*المهام الرئيسية هي الاتية:*
** تغيير عزم وسرعة دوران المحرك بما يتناسب مع حاجة السيارة ,فمثلاً,عند الانطلاق بالسيارة من حالة الوقوف تحتاج الى عزم كبير للتغلب على عطالتها ,بينما عندما تكون السيارة منطلقة بسرعات كافية لاتحتاج الى عزم كبير,انما تحتاج الى سرعة كبيرة من المحرك لرفع سرعتها,*
** تأمين حركة السيارة الى الخلف (الانارييه,او الريفيرس) فليس من المنطقي عكس حركة المحرك عند الرجوع للخلف!*
** الوصل الطويل مابين المحرك وأجهزة نقل الحركة الى العجلات.*
*وسنتعرف في هذا التقرير على كيفية عمل علبة السرعة اليدوية ذات النوع المنتشر بشكل كبير,*
*ولفهم علبة السرعات يتوجب علينا فهم المسننات اولا بشكل علمي مبسط:*

*اذا قمنا بتعشيق مسنن عدد اسنانه 50 سن مع مسنن اخر عدد اسنانه 10أسنان بشكل مباشر.*
*ومن ثم الدرنا المسنن الاكبر ذو الاسنان ال 50 دورة واحدة فان المسنن المعشق معه ذو الاسنان الـ 10 سيدور 5 دورات وذلك بالاتجاه المعاكس لدوران المسنن القائد ,على عدد اسنان المقود (الذ يأخذ الحركة) وبالتالي اذا ادرنا المسنن الاصغر(10 اسنان) 5دورات فان المسنن الكبير سيدور مرة واحدة فقط وبالاتجاه المعاكس.*

*في الحالة الاولى المسنن الكبير هو القائد..يتحول عزم الدوران على المسنن الصغير الى سرعة,اما في الحالة الثانية (المسنن الصغير هو القائد) تتحول سرعة الدوران الى عزم على المسنن الكبير.*

*علبة السرعة اليدوية,يتواجد قبلها جهاز يدعى القابض الفاصل الواصل يشتمل على صحن (صحن دبرياج) ينقل الحركة من المحرك الى علبة السرعة ويتصل بعمود يدخل الى علبة السرعة ,يسمى العمود القائد,ويوجد عمود ثاني في علبة السرعة وهو العمود المقود يأخذ حركته من العمود القائد من خلال وجود مسننات على كل من العمودين تتعشق مع بعضها وتنقل الحركة من العمود القائد الى العمود المقود الذي يقوم بدوره بنقل الحركة الى العجلات الدافعة.*

*وتتألف علبة السرعة كما ذكرنا من عمودين ,الاول ياخذ حركته من المحرك ويعطي الحركة للعمود الثاني الذي يعطي الحركة الى عمود ايضا يصل الحركة الى الجهاز التفاضلي فالعجلات.*

** ويتصل العموان مع بعضهما بواسطة اسنان تكون معشقة ببعضها بشكل دائم , غير ان المسننات الموجودة على العمود المقود تكون في حالة دوران حر , الى ان تقوم بدفع جهاز يدعى بالجهاز التوافقي , عبر عتلة تعشيق السرعات فيتصل بمسنن السرعة المطلوبة وبالتالي يتصل المسنن المراد له نقل الحركة بالعمود المقود فينقل الحركة.*

*وعند التبديل من سرعة الى اخرى نحتاج الى الضغط على دوسة القابض الفاصل الواصل (الدبرياج) فيتم بالتالي فصل الحركة مابين المحرك وعلية السرعة,الامر الذي يمكننا من الانتقال مابين المسننات علبة السرعة عبر عتلة التعشيق,بشكل سلس وآمن ودون تعريض المسننات الى اي اذى.*

*فاذا قمنا بتحريك عتلة التعشيق دون فصل الحركة بالدبرياج بين المحرك وعلبة السرعة , فان المسننات ستتعرض لضرر كبير قد يصل احيانا الى الكسر , وذلك بسبب استمرارها في اخذ الحركة من المحرك ,لذلك يتم استخدام الدبرياج لفصل الحركة بين المحر وعلبة السرعة.*
*لاحظو في الصورة الموجودة في المرفقات ..التي تمثل علبة السرعة , حيث تكون المسننات في حالة تعشيق دائم*

*وكيف ان مسنن السرعة الاولى (الرقم1) يكون كبير على العمود المقود بعكس المسنن المتصل به .,*
*الامر الذي يحول سرعة المحرك الى عزم كبير,يفيد في دفع السيارة عن الانطلاق من حالة الوقوف ,ولكنه بنفس الوفت لايسمح بزيادة سرعة السيارة,ووعند الانتقال الى السرعة الثانية , حيث تقوم الشوكة بسحب الجهاز التوافقي من مسنن السرعة الاولى الى الى مسنن السرعة الثانية (رقم2) فان سرعة السيارة ستزيد وذلك لان المسنن القائد(الاحمر)*
*اصبح اكبر والمسنن المقود المعشق معه اصبح اصغر *
*,وبالتالي ان نسبة التخفيض لسرعة المحرك قد صغرت .*
*اما بالنسبة للسرعة الخلفية فان ذلك يتم بوجود مسنن وسيط لعكس اتجاه الدوران.*
​


----------



## برهم السيد (2 أبريل 2010)

مممممممششششششششكككككككككككووووووووورررررررر


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 أبريل 2010)

> *لاحظو في الصورة الموجودة في المرفقات ..التي تمثل علبة السرعة , حيث تكون المسننات في حالة تعشيق دائم*


أين المرفقات أخي الكريم ؟


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

أنا أسف يمكن الصور ما تحملت رح عيد التحميل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور لك اخي على هذا الشرح الجميل ولكن لم نرى صورآ

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## General michanics (7 أبريل 2010)

رح أضعهم بس حصل عطل للملفات عندي امهلوني وقت


----------

